# HOW'S THIS FOR A BARGAIN!!!!!!



## daughterofthedarkness (Nov 21, 2005)

My hubby went to a car boot sale earlier today, and look what he came back with................

















and guess how much he paid for this little lot...........



*£24*

I'm well chuffed... the dimming stat is worth more than that on its own, just tested it and it all seems to be working fine.
Problem is now.. what can i put in it??? hubby says he's bought it for a spare and that i can't have anythin' else, but it seems a shame to just have it sat there doing nuthin' doesn't it, i mean. it's the set ups that cost the most money not the critters innit???
just have to grovel a lot for the next few days/weeks/months and have a few trips to rep shos looking at all the cute critters that even the sensible one himself couldn't possibly resist!!!!!!! :flrt:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

thats not a bad deal, well done


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

definately too much of a shame to leave empty!! great bargain might have to go car booting myself have'nt been for years...


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, yeah i love a good car boot, only problem is i work most weekend so dont get much chance to go


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Come on that CAN'T be left empty :lol: How about a few geckos :lol:


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

now thats what i call a bargain dotd, where was this car boot and is it on again? :lol:


----------



## Duzzie (Dec 22, 2005)

I nice chameleon would go nicely in there. Nice buy, i'm envyous

Duzzie


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Great bargain, lucky beggar.........


----------



## daughterofthedarkness (Nov 21, 2005)

Duzzie said:


> I nice chameleon would go nicely in there.
> Duzzie


That's exactly what i said to Hubby, a nice panther chameleon!!!  
He's just read the replys, and is now hiding in the front room clinging to his wallet :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh and Mutt it is on every wednesday evening and sunday morning just up the road from me in Scorton!!


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

tempt him out with food and beer, that always works on me :lol: i have to agree on the chameleon though, that would look nice


----------



## daughterofthedarkness (Nov 21, 2005)

mutt said:


> tempt him out with food and beer, that always works on me :lol: i have to agree on the chameleon though, that would look nice


I would but he's already hugging a tin of john smiths and weve just eaten some yummy strudle with cream!!! :lol: :lol: 

I'll think of something :wink:


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

daughterofthedarkness said:


> mutt said:
> 
> 
> > tempt him out with food and beer, that always works on me :lol: i have to agree on the chameleon though, that would look nice
> ...


well that aint going to last long is it............... :lol: , you could always go over and snuggle in etc and remove wallet that way :lol:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Instead of all of that sell it to me for £25... you'll make a quids profit :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

daughterofthedarkness said:


> mutt said:
> 
> 
> > tempt him out with food and beer, that always works on me :lol: i have to agree on the chameleon though, that would look nice
> ...


sex it is then


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

damn thats a pure bargin !!!!!!! i loooove car boots
:lol:


----------



## daughterofthedarkness (Nov 21, 2005)

bazza_2005 said:


> damn thats a pure bargin !!!!!!! i loooove car boots
> :lol:


Yeah me too, we go at least once a week, i do quite a lot of Ebaying so i tend to pick up stuff from boot sales and charity shops, the charity shops are getting wise to it now though, they've started bumping up their prices, but you can still get the odd bargain if you look hard enough, bought a vase for £3 a couple of weeks back and it sold for £81. mg: 

Still haven't managed to talk hubby into the chameleon, he's being very stubborn this time, think i'll have to step up a gear :crazy:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

see if the shop will do a part exchange for your hubby! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## twistedclown (Feb 17, 2006)

Great deal there ill give ya 26 quid for it... its better then NNY'S offer lol....


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

In that case ill give you £28 :lol: :lol:


----------



## daughterofthedarkness (Nov 21, 2005)

eeji said:


> see if the shop will do a part exchange for your hubby! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 
Now there's a thought!!!!!!!!!!
Don't think they would though, he takes much more looking after than a chameleon!!! :lol: :lol: 

oh yeah and NNY & Twistedclown... I'M NOT SELLING!!!!!! **stamps feet** I WANT A CHAMELEON!!! And if i don't get one i'm gonna sulk lots (are you reading this... hubby of mine?  )


----------



## lindseynian (Apr 21, 2006)

just seen the tank what a bargain very envious, tantrums not the way to go though, definately sex and more bitter!!


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

daughterofthedarkness said:


> oh yeah and NNY & Twistedclown... I'M NOT SELLING!!!!!! **stamps feet** I WANT A CHAMELEON!!! And if i don't get one i'm gonna sulk lots (are you reading this... hubby of mine?  )


How about i give you a chameleon and you give me the viv?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## twistedclown (Feb 17, 2006)

ill go to £30...... :twisted:


----------



## daughterofthedarkness (Nov 21, 2005)

ROTFLMAO :lol: at you two crazy people.


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

You have to put something in that tank!!! It's not living out it's purpose. It will be mocked by all other tanks!!!

Tell hubby, "I want [insert herp here] or you're being cut off!" :wink:


----------

